# Sikh Prayer



## Islamfac (Aug 6, 2008)

Peace to yall!

We have a question that rose about Sikh prayer. 

If someone who has an account with us (or who wishes to get one to answer this question) who can answer it, I'd be in your debt!!! I know some of the Sikh Philosophy mods already have access to our forum but anyone who has good knowledge about Sikhism would be a great help.

I have no clue about Sikh prayer or rituals ..... embarrassed!

Bro Namjap is missing in action these days lol

Check out the question here: Sikh Prayer

Kind regards

Jim


----------

